# Staroptions conversion Starpoints...



## myip (Jul 20, 2006)

When can you convert your timeshare staroptions to starpoints?  Do you convert it 1 year ahead of usage?  ie:  2007 usage, do you have to converted in 2006?  What are the rules to convert?  Is it every 2nd year?  If you have left over staroptions - what can you do with it?


----------



## grgs (Jul 20, 2006)

Basically, you have until Mar. 31 of the use year to convert.  For 2007, you'd need to convert by Mar. 31, 2007.  Also, I don't believe you can convert a few leftover StarOptions.  Rules for how frequently you can convert vary according to whether or not you're an elite owner.  I believe that non-elite owners can convert eoy.  If you own a 2 bedroom LO, you can convert each side eoy (i.e. the 1 bd side one year, the studio the following).

From mystarcentral.com:

 	You may convert your ownership week to Starpoints between the dates of October 1 (prior to the Use Year being converted) and March 31 (of the actual Use Year being converted) and receive your Starpoints within approximately 72 hours of the transaction.

Please Note: You may convert your week earlier than October 1 (prior to the Use year being converted), however, your Starpoints will not be issued before October 1 (prior to the Use Year being converted).

For example, Mr. Jones wishes to convert his week to its equivalent value of Starpoints for the 2007 Use Year. He can make that request between the dates of October 1, 2006, and March 31, 2007. Mr. Jones will receive his Starpoints within approximately 72 hours of paying the $99 conversion fee and prepaying his maintenance fees, taxes and club dues for the 2007 Use Year. As soon as his Starpoints are credited to his account, he may call Owner Services or Starwood Preferred Guest at 1-888-625-4990 to make travel plans using his Starpoints.

When you convert your week to Starpoints, you are required to pre-pay your maintenance fees, taxes and Starwood Vacation Network membership fees for the use year you are converting. You must also be current in your financial obligations.

Please Note: To effectively manage the inventory of your Home Resort, and to ensure that there is sufficient space for Starwood Vacation Network (SVN) members, allotments for Starpoints conversion are set according to season and villa type at each resort. If the total allotment number has been reached, or if it is determined that SVN does not have the ability to rent the week to recover the costs associated with the conversion, a request may be denied.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 20, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> If you have left over staroptions - what can you do with it?


 
If you have left over staroptions, you will lose them. There is nothing you can do with them other than use them, even if it is only for a night or two. We often use the left over staroptions at the Vistana Villages for a weekend here and there.


----------



## seenett (Jul 20, 2006)

It might be easier to think of it this way:  StarOptions *CAN NOT *be converted to StarPoints.

You can convert your unit into StarOPtions to use at other SVN resorts, OR you can convert your unit into StarPoints.

You can convert either or both sides of a lockoff into StarPoints on non-consecutive years.  

Examples:
You can convert your whole unit into StarPoints for 2007, but not again until 2009.

You can convert a studio into StarPoints in 2007 and occuply your one bedroom in 2007.  You can occupy your studio in 2008 and convert your one bedroom into StarPoints for 2008 (you are still converting every other year).


----------



## Spring Training Fan (Jul 20, 2006)

I know this was about points, but on the off years that you can't convert, can you go through Starwood and get a week that isn't in your season for a fee?  For instance if you buy a resale silver season, can you (and how likely is it) reserve a week in the gold or platinum season if it is available?


----------



## Denise L (Jul 21, 2006)

Using your Staroptions, you can try to reserve whatever week you want, wherever, at 8 months out, assuming you bought developer OR own at a SVN mandatory resort.  At least this is the way I think it is supposed to be . 

Staroptions are Staroptions at 8 months out. It doesn't matter what season they were originally in, or what resort. They would then just be Staroptions.  If you make a reservation with Staroptions and then cancel it after 24 hours but at least 60 days before check-in, then you get your Staroptions to use that year but you lose your home resort preference (12-8 months out).


----------

